# Aperture wide open [self-portrait/lighting practice]



## tingeliM (Dec 17, 2011)

I got an iritis in my left eye and I got these eye drops that make the pupil dilate, so I just HAD to take a photo of these crazy eyes. 
The lighting was done with just two standard lamps with little spotlights on them on both sides of the camera. I forgot to put pieces of paper in front of the spots, though, so the shadows are what they are..
Any tips and tricks for low-budget home "studio" and SPs are very welcome. Let me know what you think! =)







Canon EOS 500D + 50mm 1.8 II
ISO200 1/25 f/3.2






Canon EOS 500D + 50mm 1.8 II
ISO200 1/20 f/3.2​


----------



## jasonkip (Dec 17, 2011)

Kind of creepy & cool.  #1 is my fav for the expression.  I like the color too.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 18, 2011)

Ohhh lol. When I first saw your eyes I was like OMG.But there is an explanation. 

It would be pretty wicked if you just had the ability to make them change shapes.My friend can make her eyes vibrate. It's kind of weird.

#1 makes you look like the crazy person portrayed in cartoons. Great photos.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 18, 2011)

I like #2, without the duckface, quite a bit more. The unequal pupil size is very unusual,and really stands out.


----------



## tingeliM (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks guys! ^^



Derrel said:


> I like #2, without the duckface, quite a bit more.--


That is not a duckface 
Surely I can make that too, but I choose not to.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice!  Love them both.


----------



## cnutco (Jan 5, 2012)

I missed this the first time, but glad I was trolling around and saw it.

I do agree with the creepy cool!  Love the first one.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 5, 2012)

tingeliM said:


> Thanks guys! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely on the verge of duck face.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 5, 2012)

Shooting "wide open" refers to shooting at the maximum aperture of the lens... 

As far as I can tell (IF MY CALCULATIONS ARE CORRECT) f/3.2 =/= f/1.8

Don't get me wrong, shooting wide open does not render the sharpest of images, or even have a focal plane worth using. So kudos to you for not shooting wide open.


----------



## dakkon76 (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe she meant HER aperture was wide open... ?

At any rate, I prefer the expression in the first pic. Great idea


----------



## brush (Jan 5, 2012)

The first pic is a great expression. I'd like to see you REALLY amp up the crazy in the posing & wardrobe though. How often does someone get an opportunity to shoot eyes like that? I wanna see full-on looney-bin!


----------



## tingeliM (Jan 8, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Shooting "wide open" refers to shooting at the maximum aperture of the lens...
> 
> As far as I can tell (IF MY CALCULATIONS ARE CORRECT) f/3.2 =/= f/1.8
> 
> Don't get me wrong, shooting wide open does not render the sharpest of images, or even have a focal plane worth using. So kudos to you for not shooting wide open.



Go ahead. Take another look at the photos and put some thought into it...



dakkon76 said:


> Maybe she meant HER aperture was wide open... ?
> 
> At any rate, I prefer the expression in the first pic. Great idea



dakkon got it 



brush said:


> The first pic is a great expression. I'd like to see you REALLY amp up the crazy in the posing & wardrobe though. How often does someone get an opportunity to shoot eyes like that? I wanna see full-on looney-bin!




 I hereby promise to do this. I'm trowing the photography ball to my friend though as I'm visiting her in a couple of weeks. I will share the results. 



DiskoJoe said:


> Definitely on the verge of duck face.



On the verge is still not a duckface.  Especially if you think about the whole duckface concept in the typical context and style (bad-teenage-wnb-cute-bleach-blonde-fashion-victim-how-cool-is-my-orange-tan-girls).


----------

